# MIB Region Set to EuropeROW



## Tebor123 (Sep 20, 2014)

Sorry for another navigation map thread!!

I can't update my maps due to my MIB reporting a region value of EuropeROW and the maps giving a region value of Europe.

Can anything be done to get around this? Can I change the region value in the MIB?

Changing the values in the metainfo2 files returns a checksum error.


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

Tebor123 said:



> Sorry for another navigation map thread!!
> 
> I can't update my maps due to my MIB reporting a region value of EuropeROW and the maps giving a region value of Europe.
> 
> ...


I think there may be a check that the FEC matches the MAP 'region', there should be a file in the map installation root directory named like 023?00xx.md5, does the region digit '?' match the FEC entry?


----------



## Tebor123 (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks for your response. I'll check that this evening.

Do you know the path to the map install directory?


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

Tebor123 said:


> Thanks for your response. I'll check that this evening.
> 
> Do you know the path to the map install directory?


It's the uncompressed installation package that you downloaded and copied to an SD card.


----------



## Tebor123 (Sep 20, 2014)

I couldn't find any files like that in the map update package on the SD card. Is there anything else I can try?

After a bit of research it seems my only option is to upgrade the MIB firmware to a Europe-specific version.

Does anybody else have EuropeROW set as their MIB region?


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

Tebor123 said:


> I couldn't find any files like that in the map update package on the SD card. Is there anything else I can try?
> 
> After a bit of research it seems my only option is to upgrade the MIB firmware to a Europe-specific version.
> 
> Does anybody else have EuropeROW set as their MIB region?


Where did you get the map update package? what is in the package directory? What FEC entry did you use?


----------



## Tebor123 (Sep 20, 2014)

In the root of the card there's a Mib1 folder, Mib2 folder and a metainfo2.txt file.

Inside the Mib2 folder there's a NavDB folder, SpeechResVDE folder and a Truffles folder. There's also another metainfo2.txt file.

The contents of the root metainfo2.txt file are below:


```
[common]
vendor = "ESO"
variant = "FMU-H-*-*-*"
variant2 = "FM2-*-*-*-*"
variant3 = "QC2-*-*-*-*"
variant4 = "FMQ-*-*-*-*"
region = "Europe"
MetafileChecksum = "fcbb47bc9cea64a52c00ac305517f158a65f25bb"

[common_Release_1]
variant = "FMU-H-*-*-*"
region = "Europe"
name = "MIB1 navigation database"
path = "./Mib1"

[common_Release_2]
variant = "FM2-*-*-*-*"
variant2 = "QC2-*-*-*-*"
variant3 = "FMQ-*-*-*-*"
region = "Europe"
name = "MIB2 navigation database"
path = "./Mib2"

[Signature]
signature1 = "321c41897fc2e8605c9ff2736bf510c1"
signature2 = "c916568df82ec4026a4a5ec721384286"
signature3 = "05538004273506a4278a266a8c6827f7"
signature4 = "e90124b0c585b6807f197881c18a229e"
signature5 = "afd011eaae35da39cac02951ab3e68a8"
signature6 = "f5b1ee18fcd9774d9dbab95b3a74c03e"
signature7 = "19c40ecb3010c2e8f98cbb9b8b9ec939"
signature8 = "97b8ce0e139462cdf6b574792b5f0d93"
```


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

Tebor123 said:


> In the root of the card there's a Mib1 folder, Mib2 folder and a metainfo2.txt file.


metainfo looks fine, I would have expected to see an md5 file in the root directory. I assume the FEC you used was of the form '023000xx'?


----------



## Tebor123 (Sep 20, 2014)

Sorry, meant to add that. Yes, it was 0230002c

It's not urgent but I'd like to understand why I have my region set this way. My car is MY2015.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## 21tesla (Aug 29, 2016)

When carplay was initially installed on my north american TT, I didn't realize until I started doing the process myself that the installed Fec file contained all kinds of values... features that were for my car or didn't even exist. I also noted that there were Navigation codes not just for NA but also for EUR and ROW. So maybe you can just add ROW codes to the car and the map install will work?


----------



## Tebor123 (Sep 20, 2014)

No luck with adding ROW FEC codes to my car. The map update still complains about a region conflict

Looks like my module eeprom needs to be updated. Found this in a document I downloaded. It relates to US to EU conversion but might be of some use.



> Conversion USA -> EU
> If you need to perform conversion from USA to EU unit firstly you must install Advanced Green Menu. If password for unit is know is good. When not you nedd to perform unit update with according firmware from Audi USA pack.
> Unpack files from Developer menu MIB2.7z (folder engdefs) to SD card fully-formaed to FAT32. Login to 172.16.250.248:23 console and put comands: mount -uw /net/mmx/fs/sda0/
> /bin/mount -uw /mnt/app/
> ...


----------



## Tebor123 (Sep 20, 2014)

OK,
I managed to enable activation of Developer Mode using VCDS with Security Access S12345 and can now open the Green Menu.

Wow, there's a lot in there! Does anybody know where I can change the region setting? I've enabled 'User SWDL' so will try the download again later but I couldn't find an 'Ignore region and variant' option.

Any help would be very welcome!


----------



## BrandonS (Aug 11, 2020)

Tebor123 said:


> OK,
> I managed to enable activation of Developer Mode using VCDS with Security Access S12345 and can now open the Green Menu.
> 
> Wow, there's a lot in there! Does anybody know where I can change the region setting? I've enabled 'User SWDL' so will try the download again later but I couldn't find an 'Ignore region and variant' option.
> ...


Have you had any luck with this? I have a US car that I'd love to put EU maps on.


----------



## Tebor123 (Sep 20, 2014)

Yes, I got it sorted...eventually!

I decided to install the MIB2 Toolbox software which extends the Green Menu. With that, I was able to change the variant/region of my unit and install the latest EU maps.

You can find the software here - https://github.com/jilleb/mib2-toolbox

A few forum members have installed it with great success. Be careful if you do decide to install it. There are a lot of options that can seriously mess up your unit if you don't know what you're doing.

Let me know if you need any help.


----------



## planets69 (Apr 23, 2021)

Tebor123 said:


> Yes, I got it sorted...eventually!
> 
> I decided to install the MIB2 Toolbox software which extends the Green Menu. With that, I was able to change the variant/region of my unit and install the latest EU maps.
> 
> ...


Hi @Tebor123, can you please share the steps you did to change the region from the green menu?
Thanks


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Tebor123 (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks pcbbc,

That's exactly what I did. Worked a treat!


----------



## Alvaro (Nov 27, 2020)

pcbbc said:


> View attachment 5


How did you enter in the green menu?
I have installed the toolbox and i have activated de developer mode by obdeleven


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Alvaro said:


> pcbbc said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 5
> ...


Press and hold up NAV/MAP rocker switch immediately followed by RADIO, and keep both help up for about 5 to 10 seconds.

Map region is also in byte 3 of the long coding of unit 5F MIB.
0 = maps not installed
1 = Europe


----------



## NicolaeD (12 d ago)

Tebor123 said:


> Yes, I got it sorted...eventually!
> 
> I decided to install the MIB2 Toolbox software which extends the Green Menu. With that, I was able to change the variant/region of my unit and install the latest EU maps.
> 
> ...


Hello,

I also tried this procedure on my SQ5 car from the USA. I installed MIB2 Toolbox, made the change from NAR to Europe-ROW.

When i put the SD card with maps and try to update i receive a message: the update is not compatible or it is outdated.
When I try to access the map or the navigation, I get the message: navigation database is not unreadable.

Any tips?


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

FEC code for maps not activated in FecContainer.fec file? Or you still have the activation code for NA (and not EU) maps present.


----------



## NicolaeD (12 d ago)

Sorry, i’m a little bit lost here 🫣😬


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Check your FEC code activations in engineering mode.
023000?? activates EU maps
023100?? activates NA maps (IIRC)


----------



## NicolaeD (12 d ago)

0231002a

on the arhive with map i don t have that file md5.

what to do next?


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

You’ll need to update your activation keys to include European maps. The procedure for the TT is in the firmware updates thread, but the SQ5 is going to be different and requires a different patch file from the one provided there.

I think the toolkit also has some support for patching and updating the FecContainer with the relevant SWaP codes, but I’m not familiar with that method so can’t advise. Sorry.

The md5 file isn’t part of the update. Just a list of checksums of the files downloaded from the web. Not needed for a successful update.


----------



## NicolaeD (12 d ago)

indeed, i can upload a Fec file.. but to be honest i don t know from where to take it, need to be with my all options? (B&O for ex.)? It s made on my vin number?


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Probably you should start by exporting your current FecContainer.fec
Then you can try my editor here. Should work for other models, but only really tested on TT.

Then upload the new version to car. But in order for it to be valid you will need to re-flash the stage2.ifs with a patched one suitable for the the SQ5 MIB firmware version. Unless you do that none of the features will be valid.

As I said, never used the toolkit method. Perhaps best taking advice from someone who has.


----------

